# Cycle Question



## badboy1 (Feb 23, 2006)

If I use gravel from a tank that has been established for 6-7 months in my new tank, will that reduce the amount of time it will take to complete the cycle?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes it will. What kind of filter are you using?


----------



## badboy1 (Feb 23, 2006)

At the moment I am using a Whisper 30 Power Filter.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Does that filter have a container or compartment that would allow you to put the seasoned gravel in the filter? That would do more good than putting it in the gravel bed. The idea is to have a constant flow of water over the gravel.


----------



## badboy1 (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes there is a little bit of space behind the filter pad where I could put some.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Great. How will you cycle? Please consider "fishless cycling".


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

PLEASE follow ron v's advice. I set up my first tank with very little research and did not do a fishless cycle. I didn't even know what it was. It was only thanks to this site that I managed not to loose a single fish. However, I did have 6 weeks of headaches and some VERY STRESSED fish. My new 29g just finished cycling (fishless) and it only took 3 weeks. Don't get impatient like me and simply throw some fish in a tank and think it will be alright. Do the easy (and humane) thing and go fishless.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks dwool. Unfortunately, cycling an aquarium is tricky. Sometimes it goes well and sometimes it is problematic, even with fishless, but at least fish don't suffer. Sometimes the hardest part is finding the pure ammonia to start with. Then its a matter of being patient.


----------

